# SS bikes and frames, 2018-19



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

With the market changing constantly, it's hard to keep up on what is available. People who are looking for a new singlespeed bike or frame often find outdated information about bikes that are out of production. What's out there today? If you can, post links and some basic info about what you find.

Vassago- no steel frames at the end of 2018 but they might come back. seems like they are focusing on foreign-made titanium and US-made steel soon.
Radimus Ti
Moosknuckle
Optimus Ti

Santa Cruz Chameleon
 
Kona
Unit
Honzo steel (titanium if you can still find one)

Salsa
Timberjack aluminum, several hub width options using Salsa Alternator dropouts.
Woodsmoke carbon 29+ with crazy-short chainstays

Canfield Nimble 9 steel AM hardtail

Reeb Dikyelous - super short stays, steel or titanium
Sixfidy

Pivot LES modern carbon 29/B+

Surly
Karate Monkey 29/B+
Lowside
 26+
Krampus 29+

Chumba Stella - steel or titanium made in Austin, Texas. Yee haw! Conventional "steep" 29er XC geometry. Boost or non-boost frames available.

Prophecy Oracle aluminum rowdy 29/27.5+

RSD
Big Chief
Middlechild
Sargeant

Soma Juice 29er steel belt drive
Soma Riff 27.5 steel belt

44 Bikes - custom steel and ti from New England.

Voodoo
Zocalo titanium 29/ B+
Dambala steel 29/ B+

Esker Hayduke


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Moots is always an option...

Pivot still has the Les Gen2 (love that frame!)

Cant say I would recommend a Niner with the EBB or a Trek Stach with the strangle hold dropouts but they are an option

Walt Works

Gunnar

Lynskey

Seven

Canfield

there are several others out there...


----------



## Enoch (Jun 12, 2004)

Giant XTC has adjustable rear drop outs. Just picked up a 2018 model on clearance. Totally surprised at how much fun this bike is. Handles like bikes did a few years ago.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I really like the updated Reeb Dikyelous. 

Sklar is another option if you want to go custom.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

RSD had some cool stuff last time I looked (like the Middlechild).

I'm on a Surly Wednesday, and I'm pretty sure any non-road Surly bike is SS'able.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Two more from Vassago:

Moose Knuckle
RadimusTi


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Carver 420 Ti
Carver Gnarvester Ti or AL
Frames Archive - Carver Bikes

Kona has a Big Honzo Steel this year too. 
KONA BIKES | MTB | BIG HONZO | Big Honzo ST

All City Log Lady
https://allcitycycles.com/bikes/log_lady


----------



## Dexter-01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Should be noted that only the Kona Honzo St’s or ti can be single speed, not the aluminum or carbon ones (unfortunately). Also the Kona Wozo has sliding dropouts too if your in the SS fatbike mood.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Soma:
Juice 29er, belt drive version available, routing for internal dropper now.
Riff 27.5 many of the same options available as the Juice
Sandworm - SS fatbike frame.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Dexter-01 said:


> Should be noted that only the *Kona Honzo St's or ti *can be single speed, not the aluminum or carbon ones (unfortunately). Also the Kona Wozo has sliding dropouts too if your in the SS fatbike mood.


Unfortunately the Honzo Ti (and all other Ti Kona's) are no longer. They stopped making them.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe the entire lineup of Reeb bikes are SS and belt drive capable with the sliding dropouts. 

So that would include:

Dikyelous 2 (gen2 29er, gen1 also has sliding dropouts + split chainstays)
SixFidy (27.5+)
Donkadonk (Fatbike)
Sam's Pants (adventure bike?)
Dirt Digglier (CX)


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Santa Cruz Chameleon. Sold only as a geared complete. Available as frame with swinging dropouts.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

mtnbikej said:


> Santa Cruz Chameleon. Sold only as a geared complete. Available as frame with swinging dropouts.


Been eyeing that vs the soma juice (i know, completely different). Seems like it could be a sweet ride!


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Boost frames from my thread last week:

Santa Cruz Chameleon
Vassago Jabberwocky (will do 29+)
Vassago VerHauen (will do 29+)
VooDoo Dambala
Spot Rocker (belt drive compatible)
Canfield Nimble 9
RSD Sergeant
RSD Middle Child
RSD Big Chief
Kona Honzo ST
Surly Karate Monkey
Salsa Timberjack

All have thru axles, sliding dropouts, threaded BB, tapered/44mm headtube, will fit 29 or 27.5+ tires, and are around $1000 or less

Some additional Boosted bikes (not all with threaded BBs or as cheap):
Giant XTC
Soma Valhallen (SS-able with a PF30 eccentric, i.e. Wheels Mfg)


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

One word on SC Chameleon - If you use the geared dropouts, it is boost, SS dropouts are 142. That said, you can use either to tension the chain the same way.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

dtimms said:


> One word on SC Chameleon - If you use the geared dropouts, it is boost, SS dropouts are 142. That said, you can use either to tension the chain the same way.


Yup, my frame came with 29x 148 geared dropouts. Songs bought the 29x 142 SS dropouts since my wheels are not Boost and I have no intention of putting gears on it.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Why Cycles S7 (27.5+, 29")

Sliders & a split stay for belt compatibility. Fairly "modern" trail geometry.

Why Cycles also sells the Wayward 29+, & Big Iron Fat Bike that are SS Compatible.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Milwaukee Bike Company Grit. On sale for $599 and frames are finished when ordered....about 12 different colors available.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Civilian makeing frames again


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mone


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Mone


Mother of burden I had to do my own Googling. Help a brother out!

Bikes - MONē

Good looking frames, still trying to get my head around the geo...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jbell said:


> Cant say I would recommend a Trek Stach with the strangle hold dropouts


Why? They work fine. Same on the Farley.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

mikesee said:


> Why? They work fine. Same on the Farley.


Exactly. Why? I have loads of miles on my Stache SS. I have changed the gearing countless times, thrown on different chains due to wear, with lots of time spent changing/adjusting the strangle hold dropouts, all of it without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

coleam said:


> Boost frames from my thread last week:
> 
> Santa Cruz Chameleon
> Vassago Jabberwocky (will do 29+)
> ...


I was wondering which SS frames had thru-axles. Thanks for providing this list.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

MackT,
Good thread.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

j102 said:


> I was wondering which SS frames had thru-axles. Thanks for providing this list.


To clarify, those are the ones with Boost (148x12) thru axles. There are additional bikes out there with 142x12 thru axles.


----------



## jaks (Feb 2, 2005)

Pipedream Moxie has sliding dropouts


----------



## szgppl (Feb 12, 2012)

REEB, 27+ 29, boost, thru axle


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

coleam said:


> To clarify, those are the ones with Boost (148x12) thru axles. There are additional bikes out there with 142x12 thru axles.


Even better! Thanks!


----------



## akindofbrian (Jan 4, 2017)

Squid just put out the Fu*k Off Johnny. Aluminum frame with EBB option. Boost rear and paint however the hell your punk rock self wants it.

https://www.squidbikes.com/collections/bikes/products/****-off-johnny2

Though the price strikes me as quite high compared to other aluminum offerings (Chameleon, Air9, etc.).

And thanks for the list. The ones from past years helped me a lot as I was searching for a new(used) bike that is SS-able.


----------



## BigBMX (Mar 22, 2018)

Cool thread. I like the list.

I'd add the Santa Cruz Chameleon. It has sliding dropouts and SC sells a specific 142mm SS dropout, though the geared ones that come with it work just fine or SS-- lots of people are running them SS. https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/chameleon

Also the Carver Gnarvester-- come in both Al and Ti. Titanium Gnarvester - Carver Bikes

Cheers, long live the SS grinders.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Giant XTC 29 ... sliding dropouts and boost thru axle.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Updated. Some of the stuff I originally posted has changed.

Most of these work with Boost hubs. If you have old non-boost hubs, you might need to use adapters, which is aesthetically and technically abhorrent to me.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Sick Bikes Wulf and Hacksaw Surgeon.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Spot Rocker SS in 29 or 27.5+ seems to be back to availability. Reynolds 853 and you can run a belt drive.

https://spotbrand.com/collections/mountain-bikes/products/rocker-ss-29


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

yzedf said:


> Spot Rocker SS in 29 or 27.5+ seems to be back to availability. Reynolds 853 and you can run a belt drive.


- met a guy earlier this year with a belt-driven Spot SS 29er and got to admit, I liked his bike pretty damn well, just not enough to give up my current ride (29er Ti frame running a tensioner).....


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Jones SWB


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why the Spot Rocker is $1200? It's on sale now for $1000. Still seems high compared to similar frames.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> Can anyone tell me why the Spot Rocker is $1200? It's on sale now for $1000. Still seems high compared to similar frames.


High end Reynolds frame I think is inline with something like the Vassago Verhauen. The little bit extra comes from the added complexity of design and more expensive parts needed for belt drive compatibility.

I can't think of any Reynolds 853 frame (or OX Platinum) that's under $1k. There may be out there, I'm just not aware of any.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

44bikes from New Hampshire....oh my achin" arse. So cool......


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> High end Reynolds frame I think is inline with something like the Vassago Verhauen. The little bit extra comes from the added complexity of design and more expensive parts needed for belt drive compatibility.
> 
> I can't think of any Reynolds 853 frame (or OX Platinum) that's under $1k. There may be out there, I'm just not aware of any.


There are two factors, as I see it, that make frame like the Verhauen more expensive: material and manufacturing. Two frames that come to mind are the Verhauen and the Chumba Stella. both are high-quality stock frames but are made in the US. the Spot Rocker is made in Taiwan just like the Soma Juice, which also has a belt drive split and all that fancy new stuff, but the Spot costs quite a bit more. just sayin.

44 Bikes stuff looks really nice and I think he only does custom geometry.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

I built a air 9 carbon SS about five years ago. I have not paid much attention to the changing bike market for the last five or so years. I have been riding my bike and racing motorcycles. I am giving up the motorcycle racing due to some injuries that occurred this year. I am shifting my focus back to mt bike racing and riding with friends. I feel total lost with the list of bikes and the whole SS selection. I need help. I think, I have a nice set up right now. Maybe, I don't need to do anything. But I am not super happy with my frame and the size of XL. I feel like its to big for me, in that I feel stretched out. I like the cockpit a little cramped. Here is what I have. Niner with 29" wheelset, Hadley hubs, front 100mm QR, rear 135mm x 10. XX1 GXP crankset with a eccentric BB and GXP BB. I have a Manitou fork which is ok. Most of my terrain is flat with small chunk and rocks. It works. I am happy with all my components but not in love with my frame. What are the frame options with my current wheelset, fork and crankset? I am total confused on the boost hubs??? Any help would be appreciated for a fellow SS,er! I do have pretty short headset but I could go shorter. Is it stupid to try change my set up?? Thank you.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Look up the geometry of your current frame. What is the _reach_ and the _effective top tube_? How tall are you? Chances are, you can use a shorter stem to deal with most of your fit woes.

Boost is just a wider axle standard. 148x12 rear and 110x15 front. You can buy generic kits to make 142 rear and 100 front hubs fit in boost frames and forks, and Hadley even has a boost axle that fits in the old hubs. The point of boost is to make a wider hub to allow for wider rims and tires. 2.35 is considered "narrow" now. You can't relaibly cram a new boost hub in a narrower frame.

When you say "headset" are you talking about your stem? The headset is the bearings on the frame that allow the fork to steer. Most people are using 35-50mm stems and wide bars these days. I resisted for a while but anything longer than a 50mm stem and 760mm bars feels like I am riding a kids bike now. You can also shorten the cockpit on your bike with a handlebar that has more backsweep.

I would not change much on that bike. Tune it up and maybe get a different bar/ stem.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

My mistake. I have a short stem on the bike currently with a wide thomson carbon bar. Not sure of how wide but I do not like short bars. I like them wide. I am 6' 2" with 34 inseam. TT length is 25.4 with my 100 travel fork. The reach is 27.4. The bike is really stiff but handles and climbs well. After 90 minutes of riding, I start getting uncomfortable. My seat is not the most comfortable either. If I could find some comfort for longer rides, I would be fine with the bike. How short can you go on the stem? I think I am at a 40mm now?? The bars and seat would be trial and error testing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

KTMwoodsrider said:


> I am 6' 2" with 34 inseam.


I think you're on the right size frame. I'm a little surprised you think it feels too big with a 40mm stem. I'd be curious to know exactly how wide your handlebars are? If they are properly wide (780-800) you could trim them down a little (740-750) which will shorten your reach a bit.

You can try sliding your saddle forward to further shorten the reach to the handlebars a little.

Sounds like you would benefit from a more comfortable saddle. It can be challenging to find a saddle that works well for you (took me years) but it's well worth spending time and money getting right. You should not be experiencing any discomfort from a 90 minute ride. Getting an accurate measurement of your sit bones is the first big step IMO. Check out SQ Labs fit system. The 611 is the MTB saddle. https://www.sq-lab.com/shop/en/Saddles/MTB/SQlab-bike-saddle-611-Ergowave-active.html Alternately see if you can find a bike shop with a demo program so you can try different saddles instead of just buying them and hoping. (I did a lot of that)


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

It's tough to make fit recommendations without seeing you on the bike or knowing what sort of discomfort you're feeling. If you're already on a 40mm stem though, it's tough to get much shorter. I second the SQ Lab recommendation for saddles. One other suggestion is the Specialized Power Saddle. It's technically a road saddle, and that's what I use it for, but I know a lot of people who also use it on their mountain bikes as well, and just about everyone I know who has tried it has liked it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

KTMwoodsrider said:


> My mistake.


at risk of sounding rude-
1. this topic should be its own thread. You kinda hijacked this one. no big deal, but you'd get better responses if you make your own thread about your individual fitting.
2. fitting bikes without seeing you on the bike, in person is extremely difficult. in the end, it's 99% personal preference that you can find with experimentation and some hints from people who are comfortable on their bikes who have a similar fitness level and riding style to you.

this guy's Youtube channel as some good stuff- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCr43Lgwqryq_QM00L1xJb4A
Lee Likes Bikes has a good fitting guide that I agree with. not everyone does. he will put you on a "compact" fit.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

NO Worries. If I decide to ask for seat recommendation, I will look through old threads or start a new one. Thanks for everybody's input. I will take the advice and use it to better my current bike. My thought was to sell the frame and look for a smaller size in steel or aluminum. But I am getting the feeling that is not the right way to go unless I just want to spend money. We do not have local bike shops in my area that are focused on offroad riding. No demo seats in our area because of the lack of interest in offroad riding in the area. I will snoop around and see what I can find for seats.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

If you have a Specialized dealer, they'll let you return/exchange saddles up to 30 days after purchase. So you can buy something that you think will work, put a few rides on it to test, then exchange it if it doesn't - and keep doing that until you find the right fit. Fabric also gives you 60 days on their saddles, and I'm sure other brands have similar deals.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I saw a tandem in my LBS and decided to look them up. The Bikes | Ventana

Looks like they make a few SS compatible frames. Some of the specs don't match the pictures (most of the photo's show QR dropouts but some descriptions say 142 or 148). It's interesting to me more than anything that I didn't know anything about the company. Anyone owned or ridden one?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Anyone owned or ridden one?


There was a lot of love for Ventana ~10 years ago. People spoke glowingly about Sherwood and the electric sex welds (or something like that). Ventana SS frames were bike porn. Walt was using Ventana's rear triangle on his FS fabrications.

Back about 2006, my shop owner went all 29er and began loaning out an XL El Capitan to convince people how great 29ers were. Awesome looking bike but to me it felt slow, huge, and cumbersome (long stays, 38mm forkset). I don't know if it was steel or not.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

The problem I had finding a SS frame was that a lot of the frames are old school geometry and non boost. Its baffles me that people are still making frames with 70* HTA's and 9mm drop outs. And then a lot of the frames that were modern were made for freeriding or DJ and weighed 8 lbs. Chameleon fit the bill for me.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Widgeontrail said:


> The problem I had finding a SS frame was that a lot of the frames are old school geometry and non boost.


Of the frames mentioned above in this thread, how many have those features? By my accounting, most of them have all the modern bells and whistles.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I saw a tandem in my LBS and decided to look them up. The Bikes | Ventana
> 
> Looks like they make a few SS compatible frames. Some of the specs don't match the pictures (most of the photo's show QR dropouts but some descriptions say 142 or 148). It's interesting to me more than anything that I didn't know anything about the company. Anyone owned or ridden one?


$150 up charge for 142 rear and it's a pf30 bottom bracket. That's a no go for me personally.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Surprised there is not so much chatter about the Pivot LES....which is probably one of, if not the best, SS specific options out there. (humble opinion of course)

It's Boost, has internal routing for a dropper, can fit wide tires if needed (can run it either 29er or 27.5+), has a great chain tensioning system that is very proven (raced to multiple SS national championships, and NUE victories, etc) and very versatile geometry (i.e. 69.5 head angle with a 100mm fork, but I believe is rated all the way up to a 130mm fork if someone wanted a burly build with a ~67.5 HA), and a 10 year warranty. 120mm StepCast 34 is a killer all-arounder). It's carbon and light and racy, but has juuuuust enough flex to not totally beat you up (definitely a lot stiffer than my Indy Fab Ti hardtail).

Only con I can think of is the cost...pricey.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> It's Boost, has internal routing for a dropper, can fit wide tires if needed (can run it either 29er or 27.5+), has a great chain tensioning system that is very proven and very versatile geometry (i.e. 69.5 head angle with a 100mm fork, but I believe is rated all the way up to a 130mm fork if someone wanted a burly build with a ~67.5 HA), and a 10 year warranty. 120mm StepCast 34 is a killer all-arounder).


Meh, none of that is unique to the Les, pretty much every other bike listed will do the same.



> It's carbon and light and racy, but has juuuuust enough flex to not totally beat you up (definitely a lot stiffer than my Indy Fab Ti hardtail).
> 
> Only con I can think of is the cost...pricey.


I've read a few reviews of a harsh ride. Their warranty is excellent and Pivot makes an excellent product, but it's no more versatile (actually a lot less) or special geometry wise than a Karate Monkey. Then there's the price... If I'm going there I'd rather have custom steel or Ti personally.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Meh, none of that is unique to the Les, pretty much every other bike listed will do the same.
> 
> I've read a few reviews of a harsh ride. Their warranty is excellent and Pivot makes an excellent product, but it's no more versatile (actually a lot less) or special geometry wise than a Karate Monkey. Then there's the price... If I'm going there I'd rather have custom steel or Ti personally.


Yeah didn't say the LES was unique, maybe just surprised it wasn't included in the original list (yet on second look I see someone mentioned it a few posts down).

Anywho, when i look at the Karate Monkey...sure I see similarities, but then I see ChroMoly (meh, not for me...heavy, not the nicest steel out there but for the price, great). And horizontal dropouts...also "meh" in my opinion. 44 head tube is great and geo is great yes.

As for reviews of the Pivot being harsh, one mans harsh is another's responsiveness to power output and agile (I own one) and quicker and more responsive than my Ti SS hardtail with sliders.

Choices are good. Glad us SS'ers still have a lot of them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I saw a tandem in my LBS and decided to look them up. The Bikes | Ventana
> 
> Looks like they make a few SS compatible frames. Some of the specs don't match the pictures (most of the photo's show QR dropouts but some descriptions say 142 or 148). It's interesting to me more than anything that I didn't know anything about the company. Anyone owned or ridden one?


Yes,received this frame a few weeks ago from Ventana to replace a geared El Padrino I had for years to get a new SS. The rear triangle has had some updates from what the website shows, but the quality is fantastic as are all Ventana products (and yes, the rear brake hose has been cut to size for the MTBR cable patrol.)


----------



## BigBMX (Mar 22, 2018)

Chameleon, Timberjack, Vassago (ANYTHING), Honzo ST, etc.. I don't understand all of the complaining... lots of choices. 
~Big BMX


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Is the Specialized Chisel a good SS option? Can it be converted to SS?
It has thru-axles, boost, a light and strong frame, internal cable routing, etc.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

So far as I can tell, there's nothing singlespeed-specific about the Chisel. Just like any bike, you can put a single cog and a tensioner on it, but the Chisel does not have sliding dropouts, swingers, or an eccentric bottom bracket.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> So far as I can tell, there's nothing singlespeed-specific about the Chisel. Just like any bike, you can put a single cog and a tensioner on it, but the Chisel does not have sliding dropouts, swingers, or an eccentric bottom bracket.


I love my Chisel. I thought it would be nice to have another one as a SS.
Anyway, I'll keep following this thread. I would like to have a SS bike one day.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

j102 said:


> I love my Chisel. I thought it would be nice to have another one as a SS.
> Anyway, I'll keep following this thread. I would like to have a SS bike one day.


It's a nice frame. Making it SS is definitely doable - you just need to find a "magic gear" or use a chain tensioner. It won't be quite as clean-looking as a bike designed to be run SS, but it'll work just fine.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> In truth, none of these frames really excites me. Bah humbug! EBB should make a comeback for adjustable CSL and BB drop/ height.


Niner SIR9?


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

coleam said:


> It's a nice frame. Making it SS is definitely doable - you just need to find a "magic gear" or use a chain tensioner. It won't be quite as clean-looking as a bike designed to be run SS, but it'll work just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks.
Yeah, I think at the end it would be better to get a true SingleSpeed frame/bike and leave this one as a geared bike.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

Been riding a Stooge since the summer. Steel, 27.5+/29, EBB.

Fun bike, only made in two sizes.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

VooDoo Zocalo (ti version of the Dambala)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Ryder1 said:


> VooDoo Zocalo (ti version of the Dambala)


I haven't looked at those in detail before. Their sizing is really small (at least in XL), other than that it looks like they still have a variety of steel and ti frames available. That's good to see.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Added those two Voodoo frames to the list. A quick look at geo tells me those frames are identical but one is steel and the other is titanium. Short reach, long chainstays, good stuff for the old school XC crowd.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Voodoo lost me when they got rid of their original logo font, maybe the best logo ever.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

BTR Chaser SS... XC/Trail oriented geometry with proper SS dropouts..

https://www.btr-fabrications.com/products/chaser-ss-frame/


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

What the hell is going on with the rear brake posts on that thing??



Jason Rides Bikes said:


> BTR Chaser SS... XC/Trail oriented geometry with proper SS dropouts..
> 
> https://www.btr-fabrications.com/products/chaser-ss-frame/


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

redwarrior said:


> What the hell is going on with the rear brake posts on that thing??


Great question. Not sure at all, seems like it could use some extra bracing or be more standard with an IS mount? But with a 20 week lead time, I wonder if you can ask for something cleaner looking.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Functionally it does the same thing as other designs. In this case it seems to fit their no frills approach and has a unique look. I dig it for being different.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Found a Vassago Verhauen frame on eBay for $640. Build it up and the first ride out was incredible.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I understand that but did you take a look at the view looking from the back of the bike? They don't look like they're in any kind of alignment with each other. Also, no adjustment to keep optimal pad contact based on axle location in the horizontal drop outs. Too many better designs out there, this one wouldn't be high on my list but different strokes for different folks!



*OneSpeed* said:


> Functionally it does the same thing as other designs. In this case it seems to fit their no frills approach and has a unique look. I dig it for being different.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, definitely lacking adjustability, but the dropouts are pretty short with limited range. I think it'd be OK, plus it's just a rear brake.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Esker Hayduke - updated version of the Advocate Cycles Hayduke

https://eskercycles.com/pages/hayduke


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

The Voytek from Otso [Wolf Tooth]. Cool bike! And check out the dropouts which are shared with their other (steel!) bikes. What's next?

https://otsocycles.com/


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

A 142x12 dedicated SS Hub is wider and less dished as a Boost 148 geared hub.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed, 44 is a dream frame, steel or Ti, I’m sure they both ride amazing.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Great company and they pass down the savings of their overseas frame prices.


----------

